# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  De Tandarts bezoeken, lastig of toch niet?

## MelissaStam

Dag allemaal,
In 2007 heb ik gekozen om te beginnen aan een tweede studie: humane tandheelkunde. Als dierenarts was ik op zoek naar meer wetenschappelijke kennis op het gebied van de tandheelkunde. Door mijn studie heb ik inmiddels veel kennis over tandheelkunde opgedaan. Nog steeds ben ik als dierenarts altijd op zoek naar de meest optimale manier om mijn angstige patiënt te benaderen. Vaak merk ik dat de angst van de eigenaar naadloos overgaat in de angst van de door mij te behandelen patiënt. Ik heb ervaren dat er zeer veel overlap is tussen verschillende diersoorten. Naar mijn mening kent angst geen (diersoortspecifieke) grenzen.
Ook tijdens mijn opleiding tot tandarts kom ik bij mensen veel angst voor de tandarts tegen. Vandaar dat ik als afstudeeronderzoek de mening van patiënten over tandartsangst wil vergelijken met de mening van tandartsen die deze patiënten met tandartsangst behandelen. 
Graag vraag ik jullie medewerking voor een onderzoek naar uw gevoelens bij een bezoek aan de tandarts. Angstige gevoelens en speciale behandelwijzen komen aan bod.
Het invullen van de enquête duurt ongeveer 5 minuten. U kunt de enquête starten door op deze link te klikken: https://vueconomics.qualtrics.com/SE...Dgb9mEcRrRhf8N
De enquête is een onderdeel van mijn afstudeeronderzoek als tandarts aan de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen.
Hartelijk dank voor uw tijd en moeite.
Melissa Stam
 :Smile:

----------

